# Pauvres de nous !!



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Ce matin, sur France Inter, ils ont cru bon de faire un sujet sur les dix ans de la mort de Kurt Mesburnes...

Cette fois ci on est foutus...


----------



## tomtom (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, sur France Inter, ils ont cru bon de faire un sujet sur les dix ans de la mort de Kurt Mesburnes...
> 
> Cette fois ci on est foutus...



ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben zut alors


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Comme tu dis, bouffi les joues plates..


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Moi c'est après l'émission d'Ardisson que j'ai eu peur.
Entre deux comiques qui nous annoncent que le prochain attentat risque d'être nucléaire (avec les détails pratiques... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et la présentation du DVD: "Les gladiatrices"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ce qui est appelé "les plus belles stars de la télé", c'est les restes de la télé"réalité".


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, sur France Inter, ils ont cru bon de faire un sujet sur les dix ans de la mort de Kurt Mesburnes...
> 
> Cette fois ci on est foutus...



ouais, même pas cap' de se suicider sans salir la moquette


----------



## krystof (5 Avril 2004)

Comme le dit la jaquette, j'espère bien que c'est vraiment "l'ultime défi", histoire de ne plus en entendre parler.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant aux deux comiques, et bah pas tant que ça. Ils ont de nombreux best-seller à leur actif : Paris brûle-t-il ? La cité de la joie...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux deux comiques, et bah pas tant que ça. Ils ont de nombreux best-seller à leur actif (...)



Mouais... Le même argument, tu le juges irrecevable concernant Cobain. Moi, chuis d'accord avec Fog, quoiqu'ils aient pu écrire par le passé, ce soir-là, on était face à deux vieux schnocks paranos.

Sinon, y avait aussi Lolita Pille chez Ardisson. Tu la vois, tu te dis, oh qu'elle est mignonne avec son visage rond et ses yeux de biches. Et puis elle cause, et surtout s'écoute enfoncer des portes ouvertes. A vous donner des envies de gifles. Du coup, les starlettes de la real-tv m'ont paru sympas, malgré leur DVD crétin et leurs 12 neurones à elles huit.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y avait aussi Lolita Pille chez Ardisson. Tu la vois, tu te dis, oh qu'elle est mignonne avec son visage rond et ses yeux de biches. Et puis elle cause, et surtout s'écoute enfoncer des portes ouvertes. A vous donner des envies de gifles.



christine bravo a changé de nom?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> christine bravo a changé de nom?



A part sa maman, personne ne s'est jamais dit "oh qu'elle est mignonne" en voyant Christine Bravo


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Il parait qu'elle a de beaux seins (c'est elle même qui le dit...)

Moi ce que j'en dis..


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, sur France Inter, ils ont cru bon de faire un sujet sur les dix ans de la mort de Kurt Mesburnes...
> 
> Cette fois ci on est foutus...



c'est une catastrophe en effet....


d'ailleurs à ce propos, hier soir avec un pote au MacDo du coin, il voulais prendre un truc a vomir ensuite.
En attendant dans la file d'attente, un écran diffusais les infos, une chaine câblée, et justement ils en parlaient du retour de flamme sur bougies de la mort du Kurt Mesburnes.
Mon pote qui as tous les disques de ce machin me dit : "ah ouiiiii c'est vrai, pt'ain dix ans déjààà" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi : " ouais, on  avais finis par l'oublier.... c'est comme la syphilis ça vas revenir à la mode... marre des déterrés" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mon pote : "ah ouais, t'aimes pas"
Moi : "c'est pas que j'aime pas, mais paix à mes oreilles, paix à lui, c'étais très bien ainsi"
mon pote : "mais c'est l'anniv' de sa mort" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi : "et alors, tu vas pas faire comme la serie des Brigittes-B clonnées de MacG prètes a sauver tout ce qu'il y a de plus minable avec force et entendement.... il y as eus un sujet là dessus au Bar tu te souviens ?...." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lui : "ouais, ouais"
Moi: "y'a quand même eus une serie de pov' filles pret a se crêper chignon et filer leur bas varices pour un sujet mort-moi-le-nud de ce genre" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lui : "oui mais j'aime bien..... et pis tu savais qu'il puais des pieds ?" 
Moi : "Qui ?"
Lui : "Bah kurt kobain... il puais des pieds !!!"
Moi : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .... bon alors déjà t'évites de passer ses disques dans la voiture tout à l'heure.... j'ai déjà ton burger pour les odeurs supplémentaires ça iras merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ véridique histoire hier soir à 23h, au Mac Donald de la place Bellecour" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

VOilà des trucs qu'on aurait aimé savoir avant sa mort !!

Il puait des pieds... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que ton collègue fait l'amalgame entre puer des pieds bêtement et le  mot grunge (mouvement "musical" dont KC était la figure de poulpe..euh de proue pardon...) qui traduit de l'anglais (du ricain...) désignerait la crasse que l'on peut recueillir entre les doigts de pieds (ou dans la raie des fesses pour les amateurs...)

Voilà, un peu de culture nom de dieu !


----------



## krystof (5 Avril 2004)

T'as pas des satellites à faire toi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> la crasse que l'on peut recueillir entre les doigts de pieds (ou dans la raie des fesses pour les amateurs...)



Tu as encore oublié le nombril !!


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOilà des trucs qu'on aurait aimé savoir avant sa mort !!
> 
> Il puait des pieds...
> 
> ...



oui je savais ça.... mais lui l'a pris au premier degré le mot


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas des satellites à faire toi ?



Si mais j'aime bien me détendre un peu le lundi matin...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui je savais ça.... mais lui l'a pris au premier degré le mot



Et ouais, et il était bon le cheese ?

Tu as pris une grande frite ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais, et il était bon le cheese ?
> 
> Tu as pris une grande frite ?



non j'en ai pas mangé.... le cheese me faisais penser à la corne de la voute plantaire de l'accordeur de guitares


----------



## krystof (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si mais j'aime bien me détendre un peu le lundi matin...



Tu as raison, vaut mieux pas forcer dès la reprise. Point trop n'en faut


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit la jaquette, j'espère bien que c'est vraiment "l'ultime défi", histoire de ne plus en entendre parler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est juste sur leur dernier livre, hum hum, ça me pose un petit problème.
Evidement qu'on peut imaginer une bombe A dans un attentat mais bon, en faire un bouquin, cela me semble un peu, je sais pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les gens sont suffisamment inquiets, paranos pour le moment.


----------



## krystof (5 Avril 2004)

Certes, mais bon... c'est pas ça qui va m'inquiéter davantage. Je ne compte pas le lire.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

J' ai "bien aimé" le groupe Nirvana en soirée, à une époque.
Au moment de la "folie" Nirvana, j'avais +- 19 ans.
Quand, dans une soirée le DJ passait une chanson de Nirvana, une espèce de "folie" prenait la salle. En générale il passait très vite aux slows pour "détendre l'atmosphère".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors évidement on peut critiquer ce groupe, ne pas aimer (je n'en ai aucun cd) mais le seul moyen de apprécier, ce n'est pas dans son salon sur ses enceintes hauts de gammes mais dans une soirée de jeunes cons fières de l'être. (bref, si vous avez loupé ça, c'est trop tard. Les jeunes ont actuellement d'autres groupes pour s'éclater. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Voici une photo de moi (héhé) cherchant à me rhabiller après une séquence Nirvanesque... tout est dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même pas peur.
Je n'ai jamais plus écouté Nirvana depuis cette période, période cela va sans dire extraordinaire, non pas d'intelligence, mais de fête, de filles,...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste sur leur dernier livre, hum hum, ça me pose un petit problème.
> Evidement qu'on peut imaginer une bombe A dans un attentat mais bon, en faire un bouquin, cela me semble un peu, je sais pas...
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi, ce nest pas le fait den faire un livre qui pose problème. Cest davantage le fait quun tel attentat aura lieu, bel et bien, et quil ny a rien que nous puissions faire pour léviter.
Par ailleurs, je comprends largument selon lequel on devrait se montrer plus prudent avant de publier ce genre de livre, ne serait-ce en effet que pour ne pas ajouter à la paranoïa ambiante. Mais je ne suis pas daccord avec cette thèse. Jai du mal à accepter lidée quon puisse délibérément me cacher des choses « pour mon bien ».


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Je ne veux évidement pas qu'on nous cache cette information.
C'est le fait d'en faire un livre et donc de gagner beaucoup d'argent sur cette info qui me gène. 
En attendant, ça fout la trouille cette histoire.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Arrivera ce qui arrivera, d'ici là, ouvrons l'oeil et ne laissons pas les intégrismes quels qu'ils soient nous poluer le peu de vie que nous aillons...

Bande de cakes...


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

> Je ne veux évidement pas qu'on nous cache cette information.
> C'est le fait d'en faire un livre et donc de gagner beaucoup d'argent sur cette info qui me gène.



C'est clair, c'est gros comme une maison et faut pourtant qu'on en débatte. 
Je prends le sujet le plus international, je brode et digresse à volonté, je conçois le *pur* produit marketing (un peu comme le film de Gibson) et j'attends que mon portefeuille se remplisse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce bouquin ne nous apprend rien, on aurait pu l'écrire y a 20 ans...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Mouais...

Perso je m'en fous, de ça, comme du reste...


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

Ouai c'est vrai, mais c'est lassant les gens qui s'en foutent nan ? Je m'en fous, tu réponds à tout avec ça et puis finalement y a rien... c'est pire que tout.
Moi je dis qu'il vaut mieux en rire que de s'en foutre, mais c'est mon philosophe préféré qui me le susurre à l'oreille...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Ben y a rien, parce que je m'en fous..c'est normal non ?

Et puis pourquoi y aurait il quelque chose et non pas plutôt rien ?

Hein ???

Enfin voilà quoi, tapatoukompri c'est l'évidence une fois de plus...ça ira jusqu'à la fois de trop.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

Quelle fois de trop ? J'ai pas le droit de m'exprimer c'est ça ? 
Mais je t'emmerde Sonnyboy, sois-en bien conscient.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Il s'énerve, seul devant son mac...il éructe !!!

Un faible de plus...un cyber impulsif, un mou qui aime les durs...un rebelle des urnes, un amateur de grunge...

Allez file...


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

T'es con... tu mériterais que... arf nan... c'est trop hard core, j'ai peur que tu t'en remettes pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Je suis con..ouais...si on veut...

Je dirais plutôt un genre de miroir....

Enfin, bon...si t'as envie tu peux toujours essayer de t'y frotter, d'autres (plus talentueux...) l'ont fait sans grand succés...


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2004)

T'as pas un linux à recompiler toi par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à lorigine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr />Ce bouquin ne nous apprend rien, on aurait pu l'écrire y a 20 ans

[/QUOTE]

En 1996, Tom Clancy, auteur de nombreux best-sellers (dont « À la poursuite dOctobre Rouge » et « Jeux de guerre ») publie un roman intitulé « Sur ordre ». Ce livre « met en scène le crash aérien d'un Boeing 747 sur le Capitole, entraînant dans la mort le Président des États-Unis, mais aussi les membres du Sénat et de la Cour suprême. On croit rêver quand on constate que cet attentat est revendiqué par un dictateur islamiste fou de Dieu, qui déclare la guerre au  Grand Satan  américain... » (source Belgasites). Après les attentats du 11 septembre 2001, les « élucubrations catastrophistes » de Clancy (parues cinq ans plus tôt) ont pris une dimension toute autre.

Lapierre et Collins ne sont pas particulièrement connus pour être des rigolos de lenvergure dun Thierry Meyssan. Si les qualités proprement littéraires de leurs ouvrages sont discutables, on saccorde dordinaire à reconnaître celles de leur documentation. Quant à dire que ce livre na été écrit que pour largent, je souhaite simplement souligner quune bonne partie des droits dauteurs sera reversée à la lutte contre la lèpre à Calcutta. De ce point de vue, je ne peux donc souhaiter quune chose : quil se vende comme des petits pains...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Hé ho !!!

Pour une fois que ça groove sans trop faire chier, va pas me porter la poisse..laisse moi finir le môssieu...


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

Oui mais nan merci, je ne doute pas un seul instant de ta persévérance et de ton talent, alors non merci tout simplement.
Quand je disais t'es con, ça avait un côté affectueux, mais comme j'imagine que tu préfères l'insulte à l'affection (que tu prendrais le malin plaisir à considérer comme de la condescendance) je préfère qu'on oubli.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un miroir, un reflet, de la société, de moi même... faut déjà avoir un égo surgonflé quand même, mais bon c'est aussi ce qui fait votre charme


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En 1996, Tom Clancy, auteur de nombreux best-sellers (dont « À la poursuite dOctobre Rouge » et « Jeux de guerre ») publie un roman intitulé « Sur ordre ». Ce livre « met en scène le crash aérien d'un Boeing 747 sur le Capitole, entraînant dans la mort le Président des États-Unis, mais aussi les membres du Sénat et de la Cour suprême. On croit rêver quand on constate que cet attentat est revendiqué par un dictateur islamiste fou de Dieu, qui déclare la guerre au  Grand Satan  américain » (source Belgasites). Après les attentats du 11 septembre 2001, les « élucubrations catastrophistes » de Clancy (parues cinq ans plus tôt) ont pris une dimension toute autre.
> 
> Lapierre et Collins ne sont pas particulièrement connus pour être des rigolos de lenvergure dun Thierry Meyssan. Si les qualités proprement littéraires de leurs ouvrages sont discutables, on saccorde dordinaire à reconnaître celles de leur documentation. Quant à dire que ce livre na été écrit que pour largent, je souhaite simplement souligner quune bonne partie des droits dauteurs sera reversée à la lutte contre la lèpre à Calcutta. De ce point de vue, je ne peux donc souhaiter quune chose : quil se vende comme des petits pains



C'est vrai que la pègre à calcutta c'est un sujet qui nous préoccupe tous...comme la misère au même endroit, la mal nutrition en inde..mais au fait c'est toujours au même endroit que ça chie, à se demander s'ils font pas exprés...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais nan merci, je ne doute pas un seul instant de ta persévérance et de ton talent, alors non merci tout simplement.
> Quand je disais t'es con, ça avait un côté affectueux, mais comme j'imagine que tu préfères l'insulte à l'affection (que tu prendrais le malin plaisir à considérer comme de la condescendance) je préfère qu'on oubli.
> 
> 
> ...



Il est vrai que je ne m'épanouis que dans le conflit...

Dommage que tu ne veuilles pas échanger, jeune kiki...

Tant pis...je trouverai un autre gonze à l'égo assez surdimensionné pour vouloir en découdre avec un mur...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...je conçois le *pur* produit marketing (un peu comme le film de Gibson)



On n'avait pas dit qu'on arrêtait de dire du mal de Nirvana ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Note bien, je déconne, mais cette remarque, tant au sujet du livre de Lapierre et Collins que du film de Gibson, est affligeante..._


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Et sinon ça va ?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ça va ?



Comme un lundi.

Il a fait beau aujourd'hui, mais ça va pas durer.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Ah frérot je te reconnais bien là...

Chez moi il a fait trés beau aujourd'hui...et normalement ça va durer, les gens payent pour ça...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

Plutôt oui.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

Possible, surtout concernant le bouquin dont je ne connais rien si ce n'est vos posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Concernant le film, je suis déjà moins sûr... ça ressemble quand même malgré tout à un film d'une extrême intelligence au niveau du marketing et de la com, rien n'était et ne sera laissé au hasard, la polémique y compris.

Y a du $$$$$$$$$ avant que l'on puisse y voir des convictions.


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah frérot je te reconnais bien là...
> 
> Chez moi il a fait trés beau aujourd'hui...et normalement ça va durer, les gens payent pour ça...



Ah, mais tu sais comment on est dans le Dauphiné, hein, on a les doigts crochus, et le beau temps, on veut bien payer pour deux-trois jours en 
avril, mais pas pour une semaine complète.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

C'est déjà bien de voir ça...

Donc inutile de polémiquer inutilement.

Le film on s'en fout, jésus, et le reste aussi...aprés tout c'est de la politique, puisque comme le disait trés justement P. Desproges, Jésus était un autonomiste palestinien parmi d'autres...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Bon les kikis, je vais vous laisser parler sérieusement des sujets les plus graves, car je vais dormir, demain faut que je passe pour quelqu'un de réfléchi...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> puisque comme le disait trés justement P. Desproges,



C'est marrant, ça, Frangin ! Je lisais l'autre jour le Manuel de Savoir-vivre à l'Usage des Rustres et des Malpolis, et je pensais à toi. Le titre, probablement


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

1 - F. DARD
2 - Mon vieux
3 - Desproges - Brassens...

Et hop, pas emmerdé...les gens t'aiment pas, nickel...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> puisque comme le disait trés justement P. Desproges, Jésus était un autonomiste palestinien parmi d'autres...



Comme quoi on trouve toujours plus bête que soi : Desproges a dit une connerie (ce qui lui arrivait quand même très rarement), toi tu la répètes (ce qui n'a curieusement rien d'étonnant)...


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon les kikis, je vais vous laisser parler sérieusement des sujets les plus graves, car je vais dormir, demain faut que je passe pour quelqu'un de réfléchi...



Tu leur parlera de Desproges et de l'autonomie de Jesus puis le tour sera joué !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Ah tiens je croyais que  tu m'ignorais...

En fait, non tu sélectionnes les posts auxquels tu peux répondre...

Alalalalalalala...mais qu'est ce qu'on va faire de toi ???

Un mou, probablement.

Tu me conjugueras le verbe SUBIR à tous les temps !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu leur parlera de Desproges et de l'autonomie de Jesus puis le tour sera joué !



Nan, s'en foutent, de ça et du reste...

Seul le pognon compte.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lapierre et Collins ne sont pas particulièrement connus pour être des rigolos de lenvergure dun Thierry Meyssan. Si les qualités proprement littéraires de leurs ouvrages sont discutables, on saccorde dordinaire à reconnaître celles de leur documentation. Quant à dire que ce livre na été écrit que pour largent, je souhaite simplement souligner quune bonne partie des droits dauteurs sera reversée à la lutte contre la lèpre à Calcutta. De ce point de vue, je ne peux donc souhaiter quune chose : quil se vende comme des petits pains...



Je ne doute pas de leurs infos, c'est juste que dans le climat actuelle, même pour la lutte contre la lèpre, c'est bizarre.
S'ils avaient sortis leur enquête dans un journal ou avec un reportage, ça m'aurait semblé plus approprié même si c'est pareil au final.

Par contre j'ai vraiment peur d'imaginer le résultat si leur théorie ce vérifie...
D'autres en avaient déjà parlé il y a quelques temps. 
Bon, je retourne dans mon abri.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait, non tu sélectionnes les posts auxquels tu peux répondre...



Je ne sélectionne en fait que ceux auxquels je VEUX répondre. Ce qui m'évite, le plus souvent (pas toujours) de trop parler pour ne rien dire. Je sais que le concept t'échappe. Rassure-toi, tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

SUisse ?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 1 - F. DARD


Un Berjallien, donc quelqu'un de bien, forcément.



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 2 - Mon vieux


Le mien est pas mal non plus.



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 3 - Desproges - Brassens...
> 
> Et hop, pas emmerdé...les gens t'aiment pas, nickel...



T'es vraiment le roi des emmerdeurs, Sonnyboy ! T'apprécies même pas des gens qu'on pourrait détester sincèrement et bien te le faire savoir !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sélectionne en fait que ceux auxquels je VEUX répondre. Ce qui m'évite, le plus souvent (pas toujours) de trop parler pour ne rien dire. Je sais que le concept t'échappe. Rassure-toi, tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas.



Je ne suis pas seul.

C'est vrai.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment le roi des emmerdeurs, Sonnyboy ! T'apprécies même pas des gens qu'on pourrait détester sincèrement et bien te le faire savoir !



Et oui, tout le monde n'est pas fan de Kurt mesburnes...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste que dans le climat actuel



Tu sais, le climat actuel, j'ai bien peur qu'il ne dure. Et on ne va tout de même pas arrêter d'écrire, de parler, d'échanger, même pour des bêtises, parce qu'on a peur...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

continuons, continuons...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment le roi des emmerdeurs, Sonnyboy ! T'apprécies même pas des gens qu'on pourrait détester sincèrement et bien te le faire savoir !



Rassure-toi (toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), c'est du "pur marketing"...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Biensur..

En fait je suis fan de lorie, je lis les bouquins dont vous parlez, et je regarde le émissions qui vous font parler des livres en question.

Marketing, marketing, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Tu as probablement raison.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

C'est clair que le Sonnyboy, on pourrait le vendre à des milliers d'exemplaires, comme des ptits pains moi je vous le dis


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Ben voyons...

Paulo, paulo, tu t'égares...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ... et je regarde le émissions qui vous font parler des livres en question.
> 
> Marketing, marketing, quand tu nous tiens...



Tu l'as certainement remarqué, je suis un des nombreux fils de la société de consommation mais je ne marche que quand on me fait croire que ça n'en n'est pas. Suis naïf.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que le Sonnyboy, on pourrait le vendre à des milliers d'exemplaires, comme des ptits pains moi je vous le dis



Sonny se vend déjà trés bien..t'inquiète...

la preuve, ici tout le monde en fait une consommation forcenée.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait je suis fan de lorie, je lis les bouquins dont vous parlez, et je regarde le émissions qui vous font parler des livres en question.



Là nest pas la question. Le « marketing » à la sauce sonnyboy, cest plutôt le genre « il est odieux, mais cest divin ». En fait, tu aurais fait un grand Charles Gervais. Pas davantage. Ne rêvons pas non plus.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons...
> 
> Paulo, paulo, tu t'égares...


Je suis crevé, à cour d'argument.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon, je n'en ai pas beaucoup en réserve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as certainement remarqué, je suis un des nombreux fils de la société de consommation mais je ne marche que quand on me fait croire que ça n'en n'est pas. Suis naïf.



hé,hé...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as probablement raison.



Venant d'un autre que toi, sexy boy, ce "probablement" m'aurait sûrement vexé.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là nest pas la question. Le « marketing » à la sauce sonnyboy, cest plutôt le genre « il est odieux, mais cest divin ». En fait, tu aurais fait un grand Charles Gervais. Pas davantage. Ne rêvons pas non plus.



Moi j'ai rien dit, c'est l'offre et la demande...

J'offre, tu demandes.

Ps : tu regardes vraiment trop la télé...


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

bon, il y a un live de nirvana sur mtv (ouais, je sais, deux gros mots dans la phrase...) quelqu'un veut une cassette ?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Venant d'un autre que toi, sexy boy, ce "probablement" m'aurait sûrement vexé.



héhé, je le savais.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Tu regardes vraiment trop la télé...



Bah, tu sais, quand tu n'as personne pour te pencher sur ton désert affectif...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Hé, hé !!!!

Voilà mon plus fidele admirateur !!!

Maousse, le killer !!!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Nirvana, Nirvana, Nirvana,...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> bon, il y a un live de nirvana sur mtv (ouais, je sais, deux gros mots dans la phrase...) quelqu'un veut une cassette ?



Tu crois que les lépreux de Calcutta apprécieraient ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu sais, quand tu n'as personne pour te pencher sur ton désert affectif...



Si on se penche trop on tombe, la tête emporte tout le reste...

pas bon la tête décidément..


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu niquer sur Nirvana quand même (enfin surtout moi), juste pour ça j'ai envie de puer des pieds !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que les lépreux de Calcutta apprécieraient ?



Qu'est ce qu'il a avec les lépreux de calcutta lui ????

Pas besoin d'aller si loin pour en chier.


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que les lépreux de Calcutta apprécieraient ?



J'vois bien les lépreux pogoter sur Smell Like a Teen Spirit


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que les lépreux de Calcutta apprécieraient ?


après Mère Thérésa, la transition d'être...disons...étrange


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu niquer sur Nirvana quand même (enfin surtout moi), juste pour ça j'ai envie de puer des pieds !



Il est mort.

Fini tout ça.

Maintenant c'est branlette sur David geta...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Sonny Boy est le Kurt Cobain de Macgé,
Gribouille sa Courtney Love.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu niquer sur Nirvana quand même (enfin surtout moi), juste pour ça j'ai envie de puer des pieds !



Dieu me garde de voir la tronche des générations futures !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

pfff...

pas gentil ça...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est mort.
> 
> Fini tout ça.
> 
> Maintenant c'est branlette sur David geta...




















 mdr


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

ah...


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé !!!!
> 
> Voilà mon plus fidele admirateur !!!
> 
> Maousse, le killer !!!


enchanté !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> pfff...
> 
> pas gentil ça...



Pas très méchant non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> après Mère Thérésa, la transition d'être...disons...étrange



Oui, mais quel exemple pour eux ! Quelle ouverture sur l'économie de marché ! Apprendre à faire du fric avec sa crasse... Enfin un débouché pour les peaux mortes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(J'ai honte, on dirait du Gribouille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Tu fais comme les types qui sortent avec des grosses et qui ont  honte de les présenter aux collègues ?


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ah...


c'est vrai qu'elle était bien, celle- là


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

elles sont toutes bien.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Histoire de ce remonter le morale, 
Complément d'enquête sur france 2.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

sur quoi ?
Les profs ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

_je ne fais que passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle était bien, celle- là



Doucement les enfants ! Vous allez me lui monter le bourrichon, après il va être tout excité et il va faire ses cochonneries partout !


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

> David geta...



Ce que tu peux être vulgaire !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

oui.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Doucement les enfants ! Vous allez me lui monter le bourrichon, après il va être tout excité et il va faire ses cochonneries partout !



Tu sais ce que c'est de se faire monter le bourrichon toi hein, Victor Huguette...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _je ne fais que passer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout est sous contrôle.


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> elles sont toutes bien.


la preuve


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que c'est de se faire monter le bourrichon toi hein, Victor Huguette...



Même Huguette, ça a toujours plus de gueule qu'un fabricant de desserts lactés, Charles.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> oui.



Tu sais ce que c'est leur problème aux profs paulo ?

Ben avant du temps ou mes vieux l'étaient (profs...) ben on était prof parce qu'on y croyait.

Maintenant on est prof parce que ça recrute plus ou moins.

On peut pas être respecté si on se respecte pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Même Huguette, ça a toujours plus de gueule qu'un fabricant de desserts lactés, Charles.



Vexé minou ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> demain faut que je passe pour quelqu'un de réfléchi...



Vu que quelques posts plus haut, tu faisais le miroir, ça devrait aller.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonnes réflexions


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tout est sous contrôle.



bon je repart alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ze dreamteam au complet ce soir : ca se fête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

hi ,hi...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas être respecté si on se respecte pas.



C'est pourquoi tu devrais faire des efforts : je suis sûr qu'au fond t'es quelqu'un de bien. Pourquoi tu t'aimes pas, Sonny ? Hein, pourquoi ?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Le pire c'est que tu as raison.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pareil avec les infirmières mais elles tiennent encore moins longtemps que les profs quand "elles n'y croient pas"


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourquoi tu devrais faire des efforts : je suis sûr qu'au fond t'es quelqu'un de bien. Pourquoi tu t'aimes pas, Sonny ? Hein, pourquoi ?



tututututut !!!!

Voilà qu'il analyse...c'est vrai qu'il y a  anal dans analyse, mais bon...garde ça pour toi mon lapinou c'est trop mauvais.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que tu as raison.



_Probablement_, Paul. _Probablement_.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bon je repart alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non, reste, c'est un thread à Sonny, on peut ce laisser aller, il ne se vexera pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que tu as raison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En plus pour les infirmières, on recrute (d'aprés ce que j'en sais...) à un niveau assez haut, du coup, personne réussi, et on embauche des espagnoles et autres...

Bizarre...


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tututututut !!!!
> 
> Voilà qu'il analyse...c'est vrai qu'il y a  anal dans analyse, mais bon...garde ça pour toi mon lapinou c'est trop mauvais.


pourtant, il vient de devenir  _membre d'élite_ en loucedé, ça ne s'invente pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, reste, c'est un thread à Sonny, on peut ce laisser aller, il ne se vexera pas.



C'est exact, je ne me vexe pas.

Moi.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Ben oui mais vu l'évolution des soins, il faudra de plus en plus sélectionner.
Bon, après, il faudra que les salaires suivent... je sais, je rêve.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, je ne me vexe pas.
> 
> Moi.



Sur cette réponse, c'est limite.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

Ben moi j'ai eu l'occasion de tester, et vraiment, mais alors vraiment j'ai pas à me plaindre des soins reçus dans les hopitaux français (en tout cas un...), je suis pas fan des discussions sur ce sujet...

Mais c'est vrai qu'en étant du métier tu dois voir la chose autrement...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, il vient de devenir  _membre d'élite_ en loucedé, ça ne s'invente pas !



En 1 an et cinq mois, tu parles d'un exploit...
Et puis d'abord, j'ai commencé membre d'élite ! Maintenant, je suis juste un posteur de merde.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En 1 an et cinq mois, tu parles d'un exploit...
> Et puis d'abord, j'ai commencé membre d'élite ! Maintenant, je suis juste un posteur de merde.



Tu es, tu étais, tu seras, comme les autres, ne te déplaise.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai eu l'occasion de tester, et vraiment, mais alors vraiment j'ai pas à me plaindre des soins reçus dans les hopitaux français (en tout cas un...), je suis pas fan des discussions sur ce sujet...
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'en étant du métier tu dois voir la chose autrement...



Je n'ai pas voulu dire que la qualité des soins n'étaient pas bonne. J'ai voulu dire que vu que tout devient de plus en plus pointu, spécialisé, la sélection des infirmières risquent d'être plus "strictes" encore. Mais bon, vu la pénurie, ils doivent être raisonnable.
Le niveau des infirmières françaises est dans l'ensemble très bon. (+- 40 % de l'hôpital ou je bosse.)
Bon, je change de sujet.


----------



## Fulvio (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En 1 an et cinq mois, tu parles d'un exploit...
> Et puis d'abord, j'ai commencé membre d'élite ! Maintenant, je suis juste un posteur de merde.



Grandeur et décadance...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Non, tu peux continuer.

Je vais me pieuter.

je te laisse avec les gens sérieux.

A+


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que c'est leur problème aux profs paulo ?
> 
> Ben avant du temps ou mes vieux l'étaient (profs...) ben on était prof parce qu'on y croyait.
> 
> ...



Le problème c'est qu'à t'entendre on croirait que c'est la faute à l'individu, on croirait entendre ce discours un peu réac qui veut qu'aujourd'hui les jeunes, bla bla bla...

Perso je crois qu'il n'y pas de hasard, la situation est aujourd'hui celle qu'on a voulu qu'elle soit, ce sont des choix, rien de plus.

En tout cas, ma copine est prof et elle y croit, pourtant dans le nord de la France, y sont plus nombreux à y croire et on les comprend.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es, tu étais, tu seras, comme les autres, ne te déplaise.



Si tu le dis, tu dois avoir raison. Je ne voudrais surtout pas te contrarier.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

On dit vraiment tout et n'importe quoi dans ce thread... on passe du coq à l'âne avec une aisance fascinante.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Elle hérite d'une situation qui n'est pas la sienne.

Mais si on avait pas recruté n'importe qui pour faire ce boulot, si on avait formé des gens au moment ou il fallait le faire (plus maintenant, il est inutile d'apprendre à parler le langage des banlieues, celui-ci n'en est pas un) ben on serait peut être pas aussi mauvais.

Ce qui est sur c'est que maintenant c'est trop tard.

L'éducation n'a plus sa place.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On dit vraiment tout et n'importe quoi dans ce thread... on passe du coq à l'âne avec une aisance fascinante.



Je fais l'ane si ça te dérange pas, j'aime pas les coqs.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Mmfppfppmppmmpp mpmmffpffmmmmfffmp mmmpmfèppm (fpmppffmffmm fpmppfffmmppffp mmpmffmppppp pfpfmfmpp pmmmpp mpfmmmmfffmm mpmmppfmm mppmpfmpfppfpfffmpfmm pfmppffmfpff ppm'mffpppfmpémfmpffmpppff !) : « Mmf'éfmpmmmmfffmp fpmpffmmmmffppmmpppppfmp fmppffèfmm mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmp... » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Bonne nuit à tous._


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On dit vraiment tout et n'importe quoi dans ce thread... on passe du coq à l'âne avec une aisance fascinante.



Et le pire c'est qu'un modo est lié à ce thread multisujets.


----------



## maousse (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On dit vraiment tout et n'importe quoi dans ce thread... on passe du coq à l'âne avec une aisance fascinante.


oui...et alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas de quoi en rouler les yeux, enfin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Ouais mais toi t'es pas un vrai modo...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

Bonne nuit Xavier.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Meuh oui xavounet, bonne nuit...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais toi t'es pas un vrai modo...



On m'aurait donc menti.


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2004)

Passer du coq à l'âne, c'est le propre d'une vraie conversation.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

hé,hé...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui xavounet, bonne nuit...



Et toi, tu ne devais pas te coucher ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dors bien et sois en forme demain.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Oui j'y vais...

ciao !


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

> Ce qui est sur c'est que maintenant c'est trop tard.
> 
> L'éducation n'a plus sa place.



C'est là où t'es plus crédible Sonny, c'est des clichés tout ça, des foutaises, à peine bon pour un prime time sur TF1.
Socrate tenait le même discours il y a plus de 1500 ans, sur l'impossibilité qu'avait la génération suivante à assumer, à porter les fruits et les connaissances des anciens, tu parles...

Pour avoir vu un peu le fonctionnement du Lycée, j'ai pu remarquer que les élèves, malgré les apparences étaient beaucoup plus respectueux que je ne pouvais l'être, les profs sont respectés et personne de fait dans la démago banlieue.

L'éducation à toute sa place, comme hier, mais on lui la donne de moins en moins et c'est le discours libéral consumériste qui l'emporte et le tien en fait partie je crois, malgré toi, peut-être...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Passer du coq à l'âne, c'est le propre d'une vraie conversation.



Surtout dans un bar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand quelqu'un lance un thread sur un sujet X, bon, j'essaye de rester dans le sujet.
Si c'est quelqu'un que je sais moins "stricte", je me permet également le coq et l'âne.


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2004)

Bonne nuit aux courageux travailleurs (je suis en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

Bonne vacances.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu zieutes France deux d'un oeil j'imagine.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

> (plus maintenant, il est inutile d'apprendre à parler le langage des banlieues, celui-ci n'en est pas un)



Je sais même pas comment tu peux écrire une phrase comme ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas on voit tout de suite que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles... enfin bref...


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne vacances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même pas (ce n'est pas parce que je suis en vacances que je suis prof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). J'ai des bricoles à faire, entre autres finir de préparer une balade pour la semaine prochaine, plus récupérer sur CDDB les titres de morceaux de quelques-uns de mes disques (c'est moins fatigant que de les taper mais vu que je ne l'ai pas fait avant ou du moins depuis des années, c'est un travail de longue haleine). Mais je ne vais pas tarder à aller bouquiner.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > (plus maintenant, il est inutile d'apprendre à parler le langage des banlieues, celui-ci n'en est pas un)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé, hé...si je le fais c'est que je peux...

ça comme le reste.


----------



## bebert (6 Avril 2004)

Pauvre de toi sonnyburn ! Entendre des choses affligeantes sur France-Inter.
À part ça rien à ajouter. Tout à été dit dans ce backroom du bar.
Sur ce je retourne dans mon abris anti-oussama écouter Alanus et Nirvanal
Je file et bon zip !


----------



## KARL40 (6 Avril 2004)

Je vois que certains suivent les journaux de Jean Pierre Pernaud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tout s'explique ...


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2004)

Tu peux développer ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Avril 2004)

Développer quoi ? Toute cette nostalgie du "avant c'était mieux" ? Regarde une fois le JT de 13H00 de TF1 ... Aussi drôle que du sonnyboy


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2004)

C'est plutôt marrant. Sonnyboy, je le fréquente presque au quotidien, et c'est pas l'impression qu'il me donne.
Faut dire que lorsqu'on se parle, il n'y a pas d'écrans entre nous, on se regarde dans les yeux...


----------



## KARL40 (6 Avril 2004)

Il est moins "réac" en "vrai" ?


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2004)

Si tu savais...

Ce serait marrant qu'un "réac", comme tu dis, passe son temps sur ces forums d'ailleurs.

Mais je ne suis pas là pour justifier ses actes. Il est assez grand pour abraser tout seul.


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que lorsqu'on se parle, il n'y a pas d'écrans entre nous, on se regarde dans les yeux...



Avant ou après la grappa ?


----------



## krystof (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avant ou après la grappa ?



Moi, c'est plutôt Cognac. Mais bon, généralement, arrivé à ce stade de la soirée, plus besoin de se regarder. Après avoir dit du mal de MacG et refait le monde, on n'a plus grand chose à dire.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Avril 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais...



Bein ... justement .... si tu pouvais en dire plus


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bein ... justement .... si tu pouvais en dire plus



Qui pourrait arriver
Y'a toujours plus que c'qu'on voit
Qui devrait arriver
Mais y'a rien de plus sinon toi
Qui pouvait arriver
Si j'ai la taille de ce que je vois
C'est vide qu'en je regarde vers toi

Tout passe, sans arriver mais on va te suivre à la trace
Jusqu'a pouvoir crier que de la carte on t'efface


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Merci Krystof, mais tu perds ton temps.

Carlito...une bonne fois pour toute.

Je suis reactionnaire. 

Je pense (aprés avoir longtemps pensé autre chose, et agit en ce sens) que c'est chacun pour sa peau, et dieu pour personne.

Voilà, t'es d'accord c'est bon, t'es pas d'accord tu le seras plus tard.

Donc tu fais ton petit rebelle au rabais avec les autres, mais avec moi c'est inutile.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Avril 2004)

"Rebelle" ... Mort de rire ... 
Je suis content de voir que toi non plus tu ne sais pas grand chose ! En tout cas tu joues très bien ton rôle de
blasé ...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Tout le monde ne joue pas un role ici, fils...


----------



## KARL40 (6 Avril 2004)

Tu es toujours aussi désagréable alors ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

[message informatif à caractere préventif]

Vous remarquerez, chers détracteurs de passage, que c'est pas moi, rien fait, sage comme une image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ce message est dédié à tout ceux qui veulent dégripper leur carabines sur gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ]


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es toujours aussi désagréable alors ?



Toujours désagréable avec les karl40, toujours...


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> [message informatif à caractere préventif]
> 
> Vous remarquerez, chers détracteurs de passage, que c'est pas moi, rien fait, sage comme une image
> 
> ...



Un peu de paranoïa la grib ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> [message informatif à caractere préventif]
> 
> Vous remarquerez, chers détracteurs de passage, que c'est pas moi, rien fait, sage comme une image
> 
> ...



c'est ça, c'est ça, bon maintenant rend cette pâte d'amande


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

M'enfin laisse le suçoter sa pâte d'amande tranquillement dans son coin le petit


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai la crampe ?

Tu suçottes des pates d'amandes ??


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de paranoïa la grib ?



non ça été réellemnt écris sans aucune plaisanterie... le message a été censuré très vite... j'ai même pas eus le temps de répondre... un scandale


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Monsieur et madame Sussotélapattdamande ont un fils...


Humphrey.


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et madame Sussotélapattdamande ont un fils...
> 
> 
> Humphrey.




...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Quoi ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

ben j'ai pas compris....


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

m'frai bien suçotter la pate d'amande.

j'esplic passke c'est toi...


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

ah vi j'comprends bien plus mieux là.... merci


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

C'est un plaisir mon lapinou...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Développer quoi ? Toute cette nostalgie du "avant c'était mieux" ?



Cest bien là le problème, un des problèmes en tout cas : parfois  pas toujours , cétait vraiment mieux avant. Ceux qui me connaissent, au moins un peu, savent bien que je ne suis pas réactionnaire (je nai dailleurs rien à prouver sur ce point, à personne). Mais je mémerveillerai toujours de la grande bêtise, sans cesse renouvelée, de ceux-là qui refusent obstinément tout retour au passé, sous le prétexte fallacieux quil faut « aller de lavant ». Ça me rappelle une parodie célèbre du discours politique : « Nous sommes au bord du gouffre ; lheure est venue de faire un grand pas en avant . »
Peut-être, un jour, se rendra-t-on enfin à lévidence que pour faire avancer les choses il faut parfois risquer un pas en arrière, pour mieux sassurer de la route et du chemin à parcourir
Un exemple pratique, concret, réel ? La blouse à lécole. Pour avoir connu cette époque, on pourrait sattendre à ce que je ne voie pas dun bon il pareille « régression ». Pourtant, ceux qui sopposent à cette simple mesure ignorent, ou feignent dignorer  ce qui est plus grave , que la blouse quon propose aujourdhui aux élèves a le même rôle social que la robe des magistrats. Il sagit, ni plus ni moins, de cacher dans le cadre scolaire les différences de niveaux de vie qui peuvent y créer des conflits. Cacher seulement, car le but de lopération nest pas de mentir aux uns et aux autres en leur faisant croire à une égalité de façade, mais de prévenir les problèmes liés à linégalité réelle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

(DocEvil mode Pierre Bachelet goûtant les pots de confitures on) ci-dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (DocEvil mode Pierre Bachelet goûtant les pots de confitures off)


PS: pour la blouse entièrement d'accord


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

C'est ça, tous debout en uniforme au milieu de la cour à chanter la marseillaise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les blouses, c'était surtout pour protéger des taches d'encre, mais bon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Pas à ce point là non plus


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

J'oubliais... Le service militaire, faut remettre ça au goût du jour au plus vite, elles sont bien tristes nos campagnes sans tous ces beaux soldats en uniformes...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, tous debout en uniforme au milieu de la cour à chanter la marseillaise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas parlé des blouses d'autrefois, mais de celles d'aujourdhui. Et que voilà une réaction prévisible... Mais si c'était ça, au fond, « être réactionnaire » ? Réagir tout-à-trac, impulsivement, sans considération pour les arguments d'autrui, au nom d'une liberté qu'on pas eu à conquérir...


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

Tu me feras un petit bilan de tes conquêtes, histoire d'enfoncer un peu plus le clou et qu'on te couronne Roi des Gnus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu me feras un petit bilan de tes conquêtes, histoire d'enfoncer un peu plus le clou et qu'on te couronne Roi des Gnus.



[mode perso=ON]Si tu as un problème avec moi, Nicolas, je te suggère de mécrire à mon adresse habituelle : docevil@free.fr. Je te trouve bien amer ces derniers temps, et je serais curieux dapprendre de ta plume ce qui me vaut les délices dune si vive inimitié[mode perso=OFF]
Par ailleurs, jai passé le stade des couronnes. Mais rassure-toi ! Il sen trouve toujours dont la tête nest bonne quà ça.


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'amer à trouver naïf de penser régler l'inégalité à l'école par le port de la blouse, même si j'étais plutôt d'accord avec le reste du post.
Il me semble encore avoir le droit de te répondre sans pour autant te demander ton aval par MP.


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, jai passé le stade des couronnes. Mais rassure-toi ! Il sen trouve toujours dont la tête nest bonne quà ça.



Sûr qu'avec une auréole, c'est pas commode.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> penser régler l'inégalité à l'école par le port de blouses



Disons que sans doute "régler" est un bien grand mot... Tout au plus cela pourrait-il permettre d'atténuer certaines différences, et encore... Dans certains pays et écoles où cela est pratiqué, les différences réapparaissent dès l'uniforme enlevé, ou encore sont révélées par le matériel scolaire : trousse, stylos etc...


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

Il se trouvera toujours quelque chose pour faire la différence, avec ou sans blouse, faut pas prendre les gamins pour des truffes.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> [mode perso=ON]Si tu as un problème avec moi, Nicolas, je te suggère de mécrire à mon adresse habituelle : [Courriel]docevil@free.fr.[/Courriel] Je te trouve bien amer ces derniers temps, et je serais curieux dapprendre de ta plume ce qui me vaut les délices dune si vive inimitié[mode perso=OFF]
> Par ailleurs, jai passé le stade des couronnes. Mais rassure-toi ! Il sen trouve toujours dont la tête nest bonne quà ça.



Ben en fait au bout d'un moment tu saoules.

Les jérémiades ça va bien  minutes.

Ceci dit la blouse j'suis entièrement d'accord, mais c'est plus pour le coté "discipline" du truc.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Non ce n'est pas les prendre pour des truffes ...

comme ça à priori je serais contre toute forme d'uniforme ... mais à y réfléchir, dans les cours de récrés, c'est la bagarre des marques, les toutes jeunes filles s'habillent comme leur mère ... les jeans deviennent  taille basse, et puis si t'as pas les tennis de telle ou telle marque t'es qu'un naze ... si le cartable n'est pas à l'éfigie de telle ou telle pop star ... bref, ça devient envahissant...
Alors je pense qu'il est bon de trouver de moyens d'amoindrir ses gros écarts, il a été décidé, qu'il n'y aurait plus de devoirs écrits donnés aux enfants (pour ne pas défavoriser certains, qui n'ont pas la chance d'avoir des parents  qui peuvent suivre leur travail) ... normalement il est interdit à un instituteur de donner des devoirs à la maison, je dis normalement parce que ce n'est pas toujours le cas (pour ma fille par exemple) et je parle bien du primaire.

Biensûr qu'il y aura toujours des différences, mais qu'elle soient enrichissantes ces différences, il est important qu'il y ait une pluralité culturelles, ou socio culturelle, mais aujourd'hui le fait est que LA différence se voit à travers le vêtement ... bien futile non ...?

Et là ce ne sont pas les enfants qui sont pris pour des truffes mais les parents, qui entrent dans le cercle infernal de la sur-consommation ...
enfin ceux qui peuvent suivre ...


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

Parce que tu crois que c'est une blouse qui va cacher tout ça ?
Autant suivre votre raisonnement jusqu'au bout et imposer l'uniforme, c'est pas une blouse qui arrêtera les comparaisons de fringues, de marques ou pas, surtout dans une cour.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

le principal c'est d'imposer à nouveau, peut importe quoi, mais imposons...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait au bout d'un moment tu saoules.



C'est un peu le principe du bar, mon « lapinou ». Mais je doute que ce concept-là t'échappe : à ce jeu, tu restes le maître...


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2004)

ça dépend de la marque de la blouse.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

Pas évident comme problème c'est vrai... De là à savoir qui est le plus réac de celui qui prône la blouse ou celui qui la rejette par réflexe, je crois que cela n'a pas d'intérêt.
J'arrive pas à me décider en fait, d'un côté la "blouse" ça me semble pas si con et de l'autre j'ai d'une part l'impression de mettre un pansement sur une plaie béante et de l'autre, mettre un genoux à terre devant la toute puissance des marques, du marketing et de la com...
En fait c'est comme mettre un maître chien à l'entrée de chaque classe parce qu'il y a des élèves violents, je me dis que c'est vraiment pas une solution, mais juste un "patch" à la windoz


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> le principal c'est d'imposer à nouveau, peut importe quoi, mais imposons...



C'est ça serrons l'avis


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois que c'est une blouse qui va cacher tout ça ?
> Autant suivre votre raisonnement jusqu'au bout et imposer l'uniforme, c'est pas une blouse qui arrêtera les comparaisons de fringues, de marques ou pas, surtout dans une cour.



non dans ce cas l) la blouse non, mais plutôt l'uniforme oui mais ... pourquoi penser à l'armée ...

Si tu mets des gamins dans une école qui portent tous les mêmes fringues, oui là il y à quelque chose qui changera ...

A priori comme je le disais c'est pas une idée qui m'enchantais, mais quand tu devient parent, et que tu vis tout cela ... tu as bien envie que les choses bougent un peu.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

voilà faut abraser de nouveau...

tous les karl 40, les jaipatoukompri, au bagne...

et on reste entre gens biens, à fumer des cigares aprés manger en buvant des cognacs pendant que les femmes font de la tapisserie.

putain j'me fais du mal, c'est du passé tout ça...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

Une blouse NIQUE à 200 euros ça le ferait grave moi je dis !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

moi-même a dit:
			
		

> Cacher seulement, car le but de lopération nest pas de mentir aux uns et aux autres en leur faisant croire à une égalité de façade, mais de prévenir les problèmes liés à linégalité réelle.



Je n'ai jamais dit que cette mesure, quels qu'en soient les qualités et les défauts, pouvait régler le problème des inégalités. Il n'en reste pas moins, j'en suis malheureusement de plus en plus convaincu, que dans les cours d'écoles comme ailleurs dans notre société « ce qui ne se voit pas n'existe pas » et que, partant de ce principe, il est donc possible d'éviter d'opposer l'avoir des uns aux envies des autres. On pourra me rétorquer que les Talibans suivaient la même rhétorique pour forcer les femmes à se voiler. Mais la blouse est bien plus innocente et je ne crois pas, quels que soient les arguments avancés, qu'elle nuise à la dignité de quiconque.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et on reste entre gens biens, à fumer des cigares aprés manger en buvant des cognacs pendant que les femmes font de la tapisserie.
> 
> putain j'me fais du mal, c'est du passé tout ça...



Tu vois ! Qu'est-ce que je disais ?! C'est vrai que c'était chouette... (soupirs) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En même temps, si on doit faire ça entre gens biens, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle : il va falloir que tu te casses.


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> non dans ce cas l) la blouse non, mais plutôt l'uniforme oui mais ... pourquoi penser à l'armée ...
> 
> Si tu mets des gamins dans une école qui portent tous les mêmes fringues, oui là il y à quelque chose qui changera ...
> 
> A priori comme je le disais c'est pas une idée qui m'enchantais, mais quand tu devient parent, et que tu vis tout cela ... tu as bien envie que les choses bougent un peu.



Ben oui, quelle drôle d'idée !! Pourquoi penser à l'armée quand on parle d'institution et d'uniforme ?
Me demande qui parmis vous en a déjà fait l'expérience pour sortir des trucs pareils !!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

t'es hasbeen doc, marche plus tes trucs....

t'es aussi crédible que moi car aussi caricatural, sauf que moi je fais exprés.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Me demande qui parmis vous en a déjà fait l'expérience pour sortir des trucs pareils !!



Tu aurais dû me voir en kaki ! Énorme (dans tous les sens du terme d'ailleurs...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je portais la blouse en 6e (c'était obligatoire pour tous les cours). Tu me diras, on voit le résultat que ça a donné !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, quelle drôle d'idée !! Pourquoi penser à l'armée quand on parle d'institution et d'uniforme ?
> Me demande qui parmis vous en a déjà fait l'expérience pour sortir des trucs pareils !!



Non mais t'emballes pas comme ça !

il y à une différence entre une tenue qui va oui il est vrai uniformiser les tenues de jeunes gens, issus de tous milieux sociaux culturels ... et l'uniforme avec distinction de grade et tout le toutim destinés à des personnes dévouées à la cause "armée" !!!

Certes je n'ai pas fait l'armée, tu parles d'expérience ... tu as des enfants ?

Non (me semble-t-il) mais pourtant tu avances tes idées ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> t'es hasbeen doc, marche plus tes trucs....
> 
> t'es aussi crédible que moi car aussi caricatural, sauf que moi je fais exprés.



Tu as parfaitement raison.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Allons lorna tu sais bien qu'il est de bon ton d'être anti militariste...

Bouh les vilains militaires !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non (me semble-t-il) mais pourtant tu avances tes idées ...



Le fait d'avoir ou non des enfants n'empêche pas d'avoir une opinion sur la société. Si certains des jugements de Nato te semblent être portés a-priori, ce n'est certainement pas avec ce genre d'arguement que tu seras plus convaincante.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as parfaitement raison.



Je sais.


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le fait d'avoir ou non des enfants n'empêche pas d'avoir une opinion sur la société. Si certains des jugements de Nato te semblent être portés a-priori, ce n'est certainement pas avec ce genre d'arguement que tu seras plus convaincante.




C'est bien ce que Lorna sous entendait je crois, que l'on pouvait avoir par exemple un avis sur la guerre sans pourtant l'avoir fait...


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'emballes pas comme ça !
> 
> il y à une différence entre une tenue qui va oui il est vrai uniformiser les tenues de jeunes gens, issus de tous milieux sociaux culturels ... et l'uniforme avec distinction de grade et tout le toutim destinés à des personnes dévouées à la cause "armée" !!!
> 
> ...



Le service militaire, s'il est besoin de te le rappeler, était imposé, donc pas forcément et loin de là d'ailleurs composé de "personnes dévouées à la cause armée".
Et si je n'ai pas d'enfant, j'ai connu le port de la blouse.
alors oui, je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, point.
Je vous laisse continuer, bonne marseillaise.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons lorna tu sais bien qu'il est de bon ton d'être anti militariste...
> 
> Bouh les vilains militaires !!



Pourquoi j'ai l'air Pro militariste ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Au fait ça va Sonny ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

C'est comme ceux qui parle de tolérance...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que Lorna sous entendait je crois, que l'on pouvait avoir par exemple un avis sur la guerre sans pourtant l'avoir fait...



Et c'est bien pourquoi je lui fais courtoisement observer que son argument n'est pas plus reçevable que le précédent...

Tu n'as pas dû tout comprendre.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi j'ai l'air Pro militariste ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non par contre t'as l'air un peu lente au démarrage, genre gasoil.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Et comme tu vois ça va ma poule !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand l'abrasage va, tout va !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est bien pourquoi je lui fais courtoisement observer que son argument n'est pas plus reçevable que le précédent...
> 
> Tu n'as pas dû tout comprendre.



la routine...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse continuer, bonne marseillaise.



Illustration des vertus du dialogue ou « Pataugeons gaiement dans les idées reçues... »


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non par contre t'as l'air un peu lente au démarrage, genre gasoil.









 Ouais j'ai du louper des trucs là ...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

à poil de préférence...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

> Tu n'as pas dû tout comprendre.



Arf c'est facile mais c'est nul, comme tu vulgarises...
Allez enlève tes lunettes et penche toi tu m'énerves, on dirait Melaure et sa théorie sur la fin de notre civilisation.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à poil de préférence...



J'ai beau faire attention, tu es incorrigible !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'ai du louper des trucs là ...



C'est un peu ce que je disais, mais méchament comme d'hab...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

Je suis également pour les "uniforme" et pour les internats.
Rien de tel qu'une discipline "de fer" pour aider les gamins et leurs parents à passer certains cap sans trop de dégât.
Le temps qui n'est pas perdu dans les trajets est mis à profit pour faire du sport, les w-e, même le plus difficile est content de retrouver sa famille. (le dimanche soir, il est peut-être content de repartir)
Plus il y a de disciplines, plus le fait de commettre une "infraction" sans se faire prendre est "jouissif". Le fait de se faire avoir souvent et d'être sanctionné oblige à être inventif.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beaucoup de mes copains d'internat sont père et ces marrants tous, sans exceptions, mon dit que si ils en ont la possibilité, ils mettraient leurs enfants dans un internat "strict" et si possible avec uniforme.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est bien pourquoi je lui fais courtoisement observer que son argument n'est pas plus reçevable que le précédent...
> 
> Tu n'as pas dû tout comprendre.



Je préfèrerai que tu dises que par mon "argument" (puisque je ne m'en servais pas comme tel) le précédent (puisque il se voulait comme tel) n'est pas recevable .

Suis-je plus claire ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Allez enlève tes lunettes et penche toi tu m'énerves, on dirait Melaure et sa théorie sur la fin de notre civilisation.



Je vais encore me faire traiter de tout, mais, très franchement, nous ne jouons pas dans la même catégorie...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

Moi je suis plutôt pour les camps de travaux forcés, ça au moins ça forge le caractère et ça fait encore plus travailler l'imagination !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Hi,hi...il a de beaux restes...


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2004)

Ce n'est pas une idée reçue, regarde un peu autour de toi les pays qui ont imposé l'uniforme à leurs écoliers, ça commence par du tissus, et ça se termine le nez en l'air devant un autre bout de tissu à chanter.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerai que tu dises que par mon "argument" (puisque je ne m'en servais pas comme tel) le précédent (puisque il se voulait comme tel) n'est pas recevable .
> 
> Suis-je plus claire ?



Limpide. Je m'incline (mais pas trop, y'a l'autre excité non comprenant qui m'attends au coin du bois...)


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

Melaure et toi ? Hum c'est vrai, t'as l'air moins calé en Amiga.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

C'est important les drapeaux...

faut pas tout renier non plus...

Si Frédéric Dard était là, il écrirait peut être un San Antonio  qui s'appelerait "Il voit des fachos partout..."


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2004)

Ya de la bagarre ici    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez je vais vous donner mon avis sur  *Le port des Blouses à l' école *





Et bien je suis tout à fait pour je sais beaucoup vont dire: elle est dingue, revenir en arrière quel connerie et patati patata

Mais bon ce que je trouve bien ds le port du Tablier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est :
*Je vais faire moins de lessive * paske 1 machine pas jour pfffff


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

Ouai mais la blouse TaKIni se lave à la main....


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

Sans rire les temps changent, y a 5 ans personne n'aurait été pour...

Je pense qu'on va en voir de belles bientôt...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Limpide. Je m'incline (mais pas trop, y'a l'autre excité non comprenant qui attendant au coin du bois...)








 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 )


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

J'espère en tout cas que les ptites salopes auront des strings sous leur blouse !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

les p'tites s...... restent les p'tites s.....


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

Mais la blouse ok... mais pour les godillots on fait comment ? Tous en sabot ? En sport ça va pas le faire moi je dis...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une idée reçue, regarde un peu autour de toi les pays qui ont imposé l'uniforme à leurs écoliers, ça commence par du tissus, et ça se termine le nez en l'air devant un autre bout de tissu à chanter.



C'est un autre problème (intéressant aussi d'ailleurs). Je voudrais seulement que tu évites les raccourcis approximatifs : être pour le port de la blouse en milieu scolaire n'est pas, au moins pour les raisons que j'ai dites, le signe d'un "militarisme" forcené. Par contre, tu as bien sûr parfaitement le droit de ne pas être d'accord. En ce qui me concerne, tes réticences font avancer ma réflexion sur le sujet (ce qui ne veut pas dire que mon avis soit différent de ce qu'il était).


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également pour les "uniforme" et pour les internats.
> Rien de tel qu'une discipline "de fer" pour aider les gamins et leurs parents à passer certains cap sans trop de dégât.
> Le temps qui n'est pas perdu dans les trajets est mis à profit pour faire du sport, les w-e, même le plus difficile est content de retrouver sa famille. (le dimanche soir, il est peut-être content de repartir)
> Plus il y a de disciplines, plus le fait de commettre une "infraction" sans se faire prendre est "jouissif". Le fait de se faire avoir souvent et d'être sanctionné oblige à être inventif.
> ...



Et tout ceci sortant de la bouche d'un gars qui faisait des trucs que la décence nous oblige à taire ici, sur le capot chauffant de la 205 de sa mère!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais la blouse ok... mais pour les godillots on fait comment ? Tous en sabot ? En sport ça va pas le faire moi je dis...



On supprime le sport, déjà assez d'abrutis...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tel qu'une discipline "de fer" pour aider les gamins et leurs parents à passer certains cap sans trop de dégât.



Arrête, Paul ! Tu vas leur faire peur !


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

Et tibo tu comptes faire quoi pour ça  ???


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

t'es trop fort toi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et tout ceci sortant de la bouche d'un gars qui faisait des trucs que la décence nous oblige à taire ici, sur le capot chauffant de la 205 de sa mère!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'as l'air bien renseigné toi, dis donc...

_Soudain le doute m'habite... Combien de personnes peuvent tenir sur le capot chauffant d'une 205 ?..._


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et tout ceci sortant de la bouche d'un gars qui faisait des trucs que la décence nous oblige à taire ici, sur le capot chauffant de la 205 de sa mère!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé, comme déjà dit, il fallait que jeunesse ce fasse.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as l'air bien renseigné toi, dis donc...
> 
> _Soudain le doute m'habite... Combien de personnes peuvent tenir sur le capot chauffant d'une 205 ?..._



Une suffit pour que ce soit agréable, l'autre fait du soutien logistique.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une suffit pour que ce soit agréable, l'autre fait du soutien logistique.



Je comprends mieux ton amour des belles carrosseries...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

Bon plus sérieusement les enfants, moi ce qui me désolé c'est tout de même la puissance de frappe de l'industrie consumériste, du marketing et de la com...

Après on pourra toujours dire que les parents sont des veaux, que ce sont des beaufs en puissance, je ne peux m'empêcher de considérer qu'ils sont surtout victimes de la toute puissance de l'image.

Que Nique arrive à vendre des pompes à 100 euros à des parents qui ne gagnent presque rien, je trouve ça révoltant.

Surtout j'ai pas envie de conclure naïvement et maladroitement en disant : "mais personne ne les force ces gens là..."


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2004)

et pourtant...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et tibo tu comptes faire quoi pour ça  ???



J'va envoyer un MP au nioubie de ce pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> "mais personne ne les force ces gens là..."



Et la pub ? C'est pour les méduses ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, Paul ! Tu vas leur faire peur !



Je ne risque pas de convaincre quelqu'un, vu le résultat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'en démord pas, quand on est ado, on veut, on "doit" contrevenir à certaines règles. Si ils n'y en a pas assez, tout est possible. Si c'est très strict, une petite "bêtise" sera vécue comme un exploit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un vrai bar ce thread.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Et surtout (ou aussi) de savoir que ces même paires de pompes sont fabriquées par des petites mains de gamins exploités ... 

tous les parents ne tombent pas dans le piège ... 

Un autre débat.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'va envoyer un MP au nioubie de ce pas



Bah, s'il poste au même rythme que toi (et que tu te casses une main...), dans deux mois il t'aura rattrapé au compteur !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en démord pas, quand on est ado, on veut, on "doit" contrevenir à certaines règles. Si ils n'y en a pas assez, tout est possible. Si c'est très strict, une petite "bêtise" sera vécue comme un exploit.



Je pourrais être d'accord avec toi si l'histoire ne nous avait pas montré où conduisent les abus d'autorité... Car, qui va les "discipliner" tes matons d'internat ? Qui va ramasser les morceaux le jour où, immanquablement, ça va déraper ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

En tout cas, vous m'avez filé la trique avec vos histoires de blouse... je reviens dans 3 minutes...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2004)

En tout cas, tous ces ptits cons, ça les empêchera pas de se refiler des DIVX le fait d'avoir une blouse, au contraire !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, vous m'avez filé la trique avec vos histoires de blouse... je reviens dans 3 minutes...



1/Il t'en faut peu quand même...
2/3 minutes ? Tant que ça ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais être d'accord avec toi si l'histoire ne nous avait pas montré où conduisent les abus d'autorité... Car, qui va les "discipliner" tes matons d'internat ? Qui va ramasser les morceaux le jour où, immanquablement, ça va déraper ?



Quand je parle de discipline, je pense simplement à quelques règles basiques "de bon sens".
exemple: 
Silence pendant les heures d'études.
Respect strict de la nourriture.
Pour le reste les règles qui on court dans n'importe quel école pas plus, pas moins mais les faire respecter.

Cela ne doit évidement pas être une prison.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi que pour toi et Sonny, j'hésite.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, tous ces ptits cons, ça les empêchera pas de se refiler des DIVX le fait d'avoir une blouse, au contraire !



J'espère bien car ce n'est pas le but.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

méchant...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quoi que pour toi et Sonny, j'hésite.



Merci bien ! C'est toujours agréable...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Quel dommage que Doc evil soit pas là....

On aurait rigolé...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> méchant...



J'en serais le maton, mon chaton.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

gourmande...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2004)

Bon, je vais chercher à boire, vous prenez quoi?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

une cuite.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, s'il poste au même rythme que toi (et que tu te casses une main...), dans deux mois il t'aura rattrapé au compteur !



Ben j'te remercie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu pourrais me soutenir quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça se fait pas le vol d'avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Foguenne va trouver ça normal lui avec sa philosophie des capots chauffants pour enfreindre les régles


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage que Doc evil soit pas là...



Ne parlons pas des disparus. Il y a des threads pour ça (sans compter que WebO serait très contrarié si on annonçait un mort avant lui) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le passé, c'est le passé : il repose.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

S'il repose, ça va lever alors ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2004)

Une Maredsous triple pour moi !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2004)

C'est clair, je le soutiens ce petit nouveau.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais chercher à boire, vous prenez quoi?



De la poudre. D'escampette, cela va sans dire.
Bonne nuit à tous. Avec ou sans blouse...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

toi t'as pas l'age, tu prends un sirop à l'eau.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2004)

Bonne nuit Xavier.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Bon, je redescends chercher une triple pour jaipascompris


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> toi t'as pas l'age, tu prends un sirop à l'eau.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

bon d'accord, un monaco alors...


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais seulement que tu évites les raccourcis approximatifs : être pour le port de la blouse en milieu scolaire n'est pas, au moins pour les raisons que j'ai dites, le signe d'un "militarisme" forcené



Je ne raccourcis personne (et c'est bien dommage, parfois, ça démange vraiment), mais au final c'est pas forcené qui est important à mes yeux, mais militarisme, c'est déjà bien assez trop pour moi. Ça commence toujours par l'école, après, c'est plus facile à garder dans le carcan, le plis est pris.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

le carcan quel joli mot...

moi j'vous dis...staline, il a pas fait que des conneries..


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Une dictature, sinon rien...

perso je rêve d'être premier ministre dans une république bananière...


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2004)

Mao non plus mais ça continue.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, je le soutiens ce petit nouveau.



Mais l'est vert en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais que fait le Veejeele y a du mou dans les rangs


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

D'un autre coté on va pas beaucoup les faire chier les chinois... zont pas de problème avec Ben laden...

Et pourtant les derniers grands (les seuls...) c'est eux...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Bon je crois que j'ai bien assuré ce soir, je vais aller dormir avec le sourire !

Et trés probablement un filet de bave jusqu'à l'oreiller...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté on va pas beaucoup les faire chier les chinois... zont pas de problème avec Ben laden...
> 
> Et pourtant les derniers grands (les seuls...) c'est eux...



Faut dire que des millions de fourmis montées les unes sur les autres ça fait haut c'est sûr


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Et ouais....des millions et des millions...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon je crois que j'ai bien assuré ce soir, je vais aller dormir avec le sourire !
> 
> Et trés probablement un filet de bave jusqu'à l'oreiller...



Bonne nuit.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne raccourcis personne (et c'est bien dommage, parfois, ça démange vraiment), mais au final c'est pas forcené qui est important à mes yeux, mais militarisme, c'est déjà bien assez trop pour moi. Ça commence toujours par l'école, après, c'est plus facile à garder dans le carcan, le plis est pris.



Je n'ai jamais réfléchi jusque là.
Peut-être parce que j'ai échappé de justesse au service militaire. (arrêt du service militaire obligatoire à partir de ceux né en 1973-1974)
L'armée me semble "tellement irréel" chez nous...


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2004)

J'arrive après l'abrasement mais bon, un petit avis sans grand intérêt (c'est le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je comprends bien, enfin je crois, l'idée de ceux qui pensent que la blouse ce serait mieux mais j'ai quelques doutes :

D'abord, l'école n'est pas indépendante de la société qui l'entoure, elle peut être "préservée" dans une certaine mesure mais elle ne peut pas évacuer tout ce qui caractérise notre société aujourd'hui par rapport à celle d'hier (conception de l'autorité, de la discipline par exemple). En ce sens, la blouse serait sans doute considérée (je peux me tromper) comme une brimade, ce qui n'était sûrement pas le cas avant. (Paradoxalement, je ne peux pas trop m'avancer, je ne me rappelle pas avoir eu la blouse "obligatoire" malgré mon grand âge et ma fréquentation des écoles privées en Lozère, un coin "reculé" comme on dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Comme quoi, même pour le passé, il faut se méfier des évidences.)

Je ne suis pas sûr non plus que la blouse empêche la frime : comme disait nato, je crois, va falloir s'occuper des godasses aussi, et de tout le reste (sans compter les téléphones portables, qui portent particulièrement sur les nerfs des profs en ce moment, pour ce que j'en vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). En fait là aussi, je crois que l'école ne fait que reprendre les "valeurs" que prône notre société aujourd'hui : fric, débrouille, mais aussi d'autres plus positives.

Au niveau du lycée (il y avait souvent, pas toujours je l'ai déjà dit, des blouses dans le temps), les élèves d'aujourd'hui sortent de l'établissement un peu comme ils veulent (entre autres parce qu'ils ont des horaires compliqués et qu'il n'y a pas forcément d'endroit pour les accueillir entre les cours) : vont-ils quitter la blouse pour sortir, la remettre pour rentrer ?

Le cas des robes de magistrat que citait, je crois, DocEvil, est très éclairant : ces robes visent bien à rendre "impersonnels" les juges, mais vis-à-vis de ceux qui ne sont pas juges, pas vis-à-vis des autres juges. Pour les blouses, ce serait un peu pareil : vu de loin, les élèves auraient l'air identiques mais les élèves sauraient bien qui est qui et qui sort d'où (et les profs aussi).

Enfin j'ai du mal à croire que les problèmes de discipline seront résolus par une blouse : la discipline n'est pas vécue aujourd'hui comme il y a 30 ou 50 ans et il y a un problème de sanction (une discipline sans sanction, ça ne marche que si c'est intériorisé et encore et ce n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui) : quelles sanctions sont efficaces, la réponse n'est pas évidente.

Aussi, les avantages éventuels de la blouse me semblent plus théoriques que réalistes (je peux me tromper) et mettre l'école et la société en contradiction, ce qui n'est pas, à mon avis, une méthode efficace. L'école doit en faire "un peu plus" que la société mais si elle la contredit, elle se coupe de la société, elle ne peut tout simplement pas.

Ceci étant, les inconvénients de la blouse à ce niveau sont également faibles même s'ils existent. Par contre, le côté idéologique de la chose me gêne un peu, un peu comme nato, mais là, c'est subjectif : je n'ai pas réellement d'arguments, ça me gêne, c'est tout.

En résumé, d'une part je ne crois pas trop à l'efficacité de la chose pour des raisons au moins en partie "objectives" ; d'autre part, je n'aime pas trop l'idée, pour des raisons ici subjectives.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

On parlait de quoi déjà ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

De la nécessité de laver une blouse en coton à 40°  alors que le tishirte Nikoowww l'est plus class, mais plus délicat et wouais, à cause que si tu le laves trop chaud, tu perds le logo et on voit plus qu'c'est du Nikoowww


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> De la nécessité de laver une blouse en coton à 40°  alors que le tishirte Nikoowww l'est plus class mais plus délicat











 Une idée: plus de blouses.  *Une plume dans le © et un confetti sur la fesse droite.*





Plus de différences. Tout le monde pareil.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Tout le monde comme toi, quelle horreur !!!


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde comme toi, quelle horreur !!!
















  T'es-tu regardé dans une glace ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

C'est embêtant ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 il ne tiendra pas le confetti sur la fesse pelucheuse de Sonny va falloir de la superglue


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Marche pas avec moi ça...

Je m'aime plus que tout.

Hé, hé...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est embêtant ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est que j'ai la fesse pelucheuse...comment tu le sais ?


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est que j'ai la fesse pelucheuse...comment tu le sais ?



Même que sont tout violet les poils


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est que j'ai la fesse pelucheuse...comment tu le sais ?



On a du se rencontrer dans une vue antérieure


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne raccourcis personne (et c'est bien dommage, parfois, ça démange vraiment), mais au final c'est pas forcené qui est important à mes yeux, mais militarisme, c'est déjà bien assez trop pour moi. Ça commence toujours par l'école, après, c'est plus facile à garder dans le carcan, le plis est pris.



C'est vrai, ça commence à l'école, et on ne sait jamais où ça fini.
Certains nostalgiques portent encore des sacs kaki US en bandoulière !


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2004)

Si tu me trouves la même en rose, je prends de suite.


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2004)

Grande folle !


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

eh ben... je viens de finir de lire les pages de ce machin.... 

au passage, heureusement que des gens comme sonnyboy soient capables de répondre aux idées des gens qui n'on aucune imagination et qui ne savent faire du passé qu'un casus beli.

y'en à une 10 aine comme ça sur MacG a qui devraient se faire raccorder une filtre anti-calcaire sur le cerveau.... c'est à se demander si ils ne sont pas hydrocéphales, car en tout cas faudrais changer l'eau du bocal, et c'est très entartré ça c'est certain...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Mais heureusement Gribouille est là avec ses pastilles antitartres dernière génération à l'acide, qui en une seule utilisation, rendent tout cela éclatant de fraîcheur et d'une transparence irréprochable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








NB: De la nécessité de ne jamais être sûr de rien...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> NB: De la nécessité de ne jamais être sûr de rien...



C'est certain.


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain.



y'as pas un "t" à "certain(t)" ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> y'as pas un "t" à "certain(t)" ?



Y'a pas.


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas.



ah zut.... mackie tu fais chier, tu me dis que des conneries


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Pas gentil...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah zut.... mackie tu fais chier, tu me dis que des conneries



Ben il est très fort pourtant pour traduire du français en mackinside  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs il a était contacté par Systran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ceci explique d'ailleurs le fort potentiel créatif de la traduction de Sherlock


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à lorigine par léchotier de la Lozère Libre:</font><hr />Le cas des robes de magistrat que citait, je crois, DocEvil, est très éclairant : ces robes visent bien à rendre "impersonnels" les juges, mais vis-à-vis de ceux qui ne sont pas juges, pas vis-à-vis des autres juges. Pour les blouses, ce serait un peu pareil : vu de loin, les élèves auraient l'air identiques mais les élèves sauraient bien qui est qui et qui sort d'où (et les profs aussi).

Enfin j'ai du mal à croire que les problèmes de discipline seront résolus par une blouse : la discipline n'est pas vécue aujourd'hui comme il y a 30 ou 50 ans et il y a un problème de sanction (une discipline sans sanction, ça ne marche que si c'est intériorisé et encore et ce n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui) : quelles sanctions sont efficaces, la réponse n'est pas évidente. 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à lorigine par tu-sais-qui-on-sait-où:</font><hr />Cacher seulement, car le but de lopération nest pas de mentir aux uns et aux autres en leur faisant croire à une égalité de façade, mais de prévenir les problèmes liés à linégalité réelle.

[/QUOTE]

Il me semblait pourtant avoir été suffisamment clair : penser que le port de la blouse résoudra dun coup tous les problèmes comportementaux, notamment ceux liés à la discipline, est tout bonnement ridicule. Aussi nest-ce pas ce que jai dit. Ce que jai dit (bis repetita placent) cest que la blouse, en masquant certaines différences visibles, « pourrait » contribuer à limiter les problèmes issus de linégalité sociale entre les élèves. Il ne sagit nullement, dans mon esprit du moins, de régler le problème ni même de le planquer dans un coin en attendant que ça se passe Jajoute, mais cela me semblait évident, quune telle mesure serait sans intérêt si elle nétait accompagnée dautres mesures, moins visibles car plus profondes, visant à réduire ces inégalités.
En ce qui concerne lexemple des magistrats, tu as raison, personne nest dupe. Cest bien pourquoi jai écrit « cacher seulement » : contrairement à une idée encore trop répandue, les élèves  et plus généralement les enfants  ne sont pas de parfaits imbéciles. Alors, puisque tel est le cas, pourquoi ce qui a fait ses preuves dans les cours de justice ne fonctionnerait-il pas dans les cours de récré ?

Les interventions de Nicolas mont laissé songeur. À moins davoir des raisons personnelles de penser de la sorte, je vois mal ce quil peut y avoir de honteux à être favorable à larmée (sans tomber dans le piège du militarisme forcené 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou à chanter _La Marseillaise_ (quand beaucoup trop dhommes sont morts pour quon puisse avoir le simple droit de ne pas la chanter) Jai toujours pensé, je le pense encore, que lanarchie était le revers de la médaille totalitariste. Ce qui nous tue, nous autres sociétés, ce nest pas tant un manque supposé de liberté quun manque de respect pour nos valeurs fondamentales. La liberté absolue est absolument insignifiante ; elle ne trouve son sens que dans la fraternité (qui est le respect dautrui et qui sinscrit dans la loi) et dans la réduction des inégalités qui nous séparent.


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2004)

Tu étais clair, Doc. Mais dans l'ambiance générale de ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'avais envie d'insister sur certains aspects pour limiter les interprétations simplistes, même si ce n'était pas la tienne, par exemple le lien supposé entre blouse et discipline.

Quant à ce qui est de l'antimilitarisme, il est bien évident que c'est un autre débat. Mais que certains fassent le lien entre port de l'uniforme et port de l'uniforme n'est pas étonnant (et ce ne sont pas tous des antimilitaristes, ça peut marcher dans l'autre sens aussi). Personnellement, je n'ai jamais trop fantasmé là-dessus, je me méfie des apparences


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais clair, Doc.



Non, moi c'est Xavier.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi c'est Xavier.








 Qui a éteind la lumière?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça peut marcher dans l'autre sens aussi



Crois-moi, je sais bien ce que cet "autre sens" peut avoir d'inquiétant.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Non tu sais pas..

Pas encore...


NIARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Jai toujours pensé, je le pense encore, que lanarchie est le revers de la médaille totalitariste. Ce qui nous tue, nous autres sociétés, ce nest pas tant un manque supposé de liberté quun manque de respect pour nos valeurs fondamentales. La liberté absolue est absolument insignifiante ; elle ne trouve son sens que dans la fraternité (qui est le respect dautrui et qui sinscrit dans la loi) et dans la réduction des inégalités qui nous séparent.



J'ai bien failli avoir raison.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

God safe MacG


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> God safe MacG



T'as pas d'autres ustensiles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien failli avoir raison.



Balivernes, c'est moi qui commande et c'est tout.


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Balivernes, c'est moi qui commande et c'est tout.



c'est un beau mot ça "balivernes", j'aime bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ceci était un private-joke en direction du gognol_





bon sonny, que penses-tu de la fureur des petiots des jours derniers ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

ben j'ai rien compris à vrai dire...


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben j'ai rien compris à vrai dire...



la suze, ça fait boisson de bobos


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

la suze, comme les endives au jambon, comme doc, c'est ironique.

Je trouve mon plaisir ailleur (heureusement pour moi...)


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> la suze, comme les endives au jambon, comme doc, c'est ironique.
> 
> Je trouve mon plaisir ailleur (heureusement pour moi...)



j'avais bien compris.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

j'ai eu peur à un moment...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu peur à un moment...



On a tous compris que pour te comprendre il fallait tout prendre à l'envers


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Avril 2004)

non c'est faux !!!


----------

